# a flex app bug



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Last night, my wife used my mobile phone to log in to the FLEX APP to change the information. At this morning, I get an offer 9:45~12:45. When I arrived at the warehouse, I see that it was my wife's account. So I can't continue to be Delivery. 
I think this is a procedural bug. If there are restrictions on the use of user accounts, then each time an offer is obtained, the account must be authenticated. Instead of logging in directly to the refresh interface every time. when you get an offer you need to display the name and photo.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It's possible you wouldn't have seen the block she was given


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No, it was simple stupidity on your & your wife's part. She did not log out of her account and you failed to realized that you pick up a block using her account.

There was NO app bug.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Fake news...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Flex89 said:


> Fake news...


People are sometimes stupider than the app...


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

rozz said:


> People are sometimes stupider than the app...


Now there's some truth


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

rozz said:


> People are sometimes stupider than the app...


IE 90% of people that post on the Facebook National pages. Unfortunately it seems like that's where the Flex dev team gets their ideas... lowest common denominator FTL.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

This is a very serious problem because now Amazon has disabled my wife's account. What I want to say is that any program architect who does this kind of architecture design is extremely stupid. And use this stupid software to effect the lives of so many people. This is a very interesting thing. By the way, It seems that most people here are 90%.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Own up to your mistake and move on.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Nothing needs to be move on. My wife has a full-time job. She doesn't care about this. she didn't do this for several months. I wrote it out just to hope that others know it.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

evangil said:


> Nothing needs to be move on. My wife has a full-time job. She doesn't care about this. she didn't do this for several months. I wrote it out just to hope that others know it.


Know what, that you guys don't pay attention?

If your wife is as careless with her full time job, she should hurry up and reactivate her account, she will need this again


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They don't care. Amazon is cleaning house. Those that have two accounts. Having two account on one phone is asking for it. 

My advice, ditch the phone and start over with a new one.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> Know what, that you guys don't pay attention?
> 
> If your wife is as careless with her full time job, she should hurry up and reactivate her account, she will need this again


I hope you can keep focus on work when you at home . 
That you can keep amazon give you alms.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They don't care. Amazon is cleaning house. Those that have two accounts. Having two account on one phone is asking for it.
> 
> My advice, ditch the phone and start over with a new one.


The OP was just stupid to let his wife use his phone to log into her Flex account and didn't check when he got it back when he picked up a block. He then blames it on an "app bug" that caused him to accept a block while it wasn't on his account.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Because you can only drive, you won't understand that if an application doesn't authenticate the user's identity and perform revenue-related business processes, it will be the most idiotic system architecture engineer in the world. Such mistakes are happening in "tech companies" like Amazon.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

What the hell are you even trying to say.

I have gone 2 years without major app problems and most of the time everything is self-troubleshootable. Perhaps it's time you stop blaming external factors for your own internal deficiencies.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

evangil said:


> Because you can only drive, you won't understand that if an application doesn't authenticate the user's identity and perform revenue-related business processes, it will be the most idiotic system architecture engineer in the world. Such mistakes are happening in "tech companies" like Amazon.


You are just an idiot fool


----------



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

I showed up for a block once and they didn't have record of it, turned out it was for the next day. Stupid app bugs


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> You are just an idiot fool


you are just a loser

Do not argue with idiots, because they will pull you to the same level and beat you with rich experience.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Human bug


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Could a mod lock this thread?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well just look at the original posters Avatar


----------

